# adding bifold doors to a 59" doorway



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

diy'er on LI said:


> hi
> 
> We are about to transform our study into a bedroom for our son. Currently, the study has an open doorway leading to the formal living room. We would like to close this doorway off by adding bifold doors (that will remain closed once he begins using the room).
> 
> ...


Double 2/4 6/8 doors should work. If the big box don't have them go to a trim supply company as most of them deal in doors also.

After posting this I realized some folks may not know what a 2/4 door is. A 2/4 door is 2 foot plus 4 inches= 28 inch door. Double 2/4 doors plus the thickness of the jamb will be 57 1/2 inches. If you center the door unit in the rough opening it will leave 3/4 inch on each side of the jamb to shim and your trim will cover that easily.


----------



## del schisler (Aug 22, 2010)

diy'er on LI said:


> hi
> 
> We are about to transform our study into a bedroom for our son. Currently, the study has an open doorway leading to the formal living room. We would like to close this doorway off by adding bifold doors (that will remain closed once he begins using the room).
> 
> ...


I belive the box's store's carry only even size's like 30" bifold or 2 of 15" What you can do is if you have a saw Cut 1/2 off of each end door that goes next to the wall. Don't cut 1" off of one side. They are hollow and you probly cut all the support away and into the cardboard . I have had to do this a few time's . Work's well. I have a wood shop.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Well, I am really on the ball, you said "bi-fold doors". OK, if you cannot find the bi-fold doors to fit you can buy the double hung 2/4 doors, split the two doors right down the middle, add a strip of wood, as most of the doors are hollow, install hinges and there you have bi-folds. By the way you can buy no mortise hinges for the doors if you like.


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

I'm with del on this one. I've done these and had to trim the sides of the doors, evenly on both sides as posted. And/or had to shim each side to get the doors to fit properly. Shims are not too bad if they are stained or painted properly.


----------



## diy'er on LI (Jul 6, 2009)

thanks so much for your input......

I thought about trimming a 1/2" from each side of the door.... but how would one go about doing that while ensuring a perfectly straight cut? I'm a decent DIY'er, but not too sure of my ability to perform that tast flawlessly.

I didn't even think about doing double doors. I really like that idea as well. It frankly doesn't matter what type of door we will use, as we likely will spend decades with that door remaining shut. I like that I won't have to trim the doors, so they will look perfectly symmetrical on the living room side. hmmmmm. Much to think about! 

Thanks again!!!


----------



## del schisler (Aug 22, 2010)

diy'er on LI said:


> thanks so much for your input......
> 
> I thought about trimming a 1/2" from each side of the door.... but how would one go about doing that while ensuring a perfectly straight cut? I'm a decent DIY'er, but not too sure of my ability to perform that tast flawlessly.
> 
> ...


a streight cut. Don't have a table saw? How about a skill saw? if you can borrow a skill saw . All you need is a streight board and go from end to end so the blade is 1/2" cut. Use clamps or some kind of hold down.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Check with your local Building Department before you buy them. A bedroom requires two forms of egress (escape), the door going in and a door or window meeting the minimum requirements to the exterior. Bi-folds may not meet the smoke protection requirements by the fire department for a sleeping room. A quick call could give you peace of mind. 

Gary


----------



## diy'er on LI (Jul 6, 2009)

thanks for the building code FYI... but that's no worry. It's on the first floor, has a window, and another door that leads to the main hallway. This is merely a 2nd doorway that I want to block-off with a new door. 

hmmm, I have a standard circular saw. We could use a board as a straight-edge and a few clamps. (no table saw here ) However, we just used our circular saw yesterday, and one edge of each cut was sort of jagged... I guess our blade teeth are too long or something? I'll have to go to the tool threads and read-up on the best blades for furniture making activities.

If I were to cut down 2 out of 4 doors, what would I do with the doorframe? Cut it down the middle as well? I presume bifold doors also come with the option of being pre-hung? 

Because of these trimming issues, I'm tempted to look into getting a door made with two 28" slab doors prehung in one door frame. Wonderin' if anyone around here would even be willing to customize that for a reasonable price? bah..... why couldn't our builders be normal and make a door opening with standard dimensions:wallbash:


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Just wanted to explain my concerns. A bi-fold door has sections that hinge, with gaps at the top, bottom, sides, middles and sometimes louvered. This type of door will not slow fire or* smoke* as a slab door will (that contacts on three sides). I would never use this type for a bedroom entry. People die from smoke inhalation before the fire reaches them. With a fire anywhere in the house, the smoke would travel into this bedroom much quicker than with a slab door, especially if windows were open for ventilation. Hence the recommendation--- ask the Fire Department or Code Inspector.

Gary


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

diy'er on LI said:


> thanks for the building code FYI... but that's no worry. It's on the first floor, has a window, and another door that leads to the main hallway. This is merely a 2nd doorway that I want to block-off with a new door.
> 
> hmmm, I have a standard circular saw. We could use a board as a straight-edge and a few clamps. (no table saw here ) However, we just used our circular saw yesterday, and one edge of each cut was sort of jagged... I guess our blade teeth are too long or something? I'll have to go to the tool threads and read-up on the best blades for furniture making activities.
> 
> ...


A 28 inch door is a 2/4 door and isn't custom, I don't know if the big boxes have them or not but a trim supplier will.

Try these http://www.longislandwindowanddoor.com/

http://heritagemillwork.com/custom-entry-doors/

http://www.dashwindows.com/Doors_Interior/Molded-Interior/Masonite/masonite.htm


----------



## jhowd (Sep 5, 2010)

I got a call home owner who tried to install bifold doors. They were about 1/2 inch to large for the opening. I usually trim the lead side of the doors for that small of a correction, hinge side if I have to. The home owner found a new approach though, He was using a wood chisel to remove a 1/4 inch off each side of the door jamb. As I told him "I'm as good as anybody with a chisle but..nooo." He said "thas why I called you" He was a good friend and smarter than I'll ever be, but sometimes it's expierance that counts and I forget that what comes natural to me comes from 40 plus years compared to his first attempt. love this web site, what we don't know someone out there does. thanks


----------



## diy'er on LI (Jul 6, 2009)

GBR in WA said:


> Just wanted to explain my concerns. A bi-fold door has sections that hinge, with gaps at the top, bottom, sides, middles and sometimes louvered. This type of door will not slow fire or* smoke* as a slab door will (that contacts on three sides). I would never use this type for a bedroom entry. People die from smoke inhalation before the fire reaches them. With a fire anywhere in the house, the smoke would travel into this bedroom much quicker than with a slab door, especially if windows were open for ventilation. Hence the recommendation--- ask the Fire Department or Code Inspector.
> 
> Gary


Oh, didn't think of that. Although the living room (aka "the museum") is always closed off by closed french doors, I think I'll still go for a slab, considering your information. Obviously, I want my son to be the most protected family member in the house, not the LEAST!

Thanks so much!!!!


----------



## diy'er on LI (Jul 6, 2009)

Just wanted to thank everyone for their input! We just ordered the doors today :thumbup: Nice oak veneer 6 panel pre-hung french doors (2X28").... Qw even are having the doors cut down a tiny bit in order to fit the also non-standard height of the rough opening. (What were our builders thinking?!)

Total cost (including our outrageous 8 3/4% sales tax and $60 delivery) is just over $1k. I am so grateful to your posts (informing us that bifold doors are a potential safety hazard and the suggestion to get two 28" doors). 

I hope some day I will be able to contribute something useful to one of your posts and return the favor!


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

diy'er on LI said:


> Just wanted to thank everyone for their input! We just ordered the doors today :thumbup: Nice oak veneer 6 panel pre-hung french doors (2X28").... Qw even are having the doors cut down a tiny bit in order to fit the also non-standard height of the rough opening. (What were our builders thinking?!)
> 
> Total cost (including our outrageous 8 3/4% sales tax and $60 delivery) is just over $1k. I am so grateful to your posts (informing us that bifold doors are a potential safety hazard and the suggestion to get two 28" doors).
> 
> I hope some day I will be able to contribute something useful to one of your posts and return the favor!


You should try Tennessee sales tax, 9 1/4 here in Chattanooga and in Memphis it is 9 3/4%, may as well just figure 10% and be done with it.


----------

